# Lemon & Tea Tree Oil salt soap piccie & question



## saltydog (Nov 16, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks, Dragonkaz! You mentioned Lemon & Tea Tree Oil salt soap and it sounded so good I wanted to give it a go. I need to practice my swirlz, and work on adjusting salt volume for my mold anyway  

I used Fine Sea Salt for this (with some coarse sea salt on top). 
It was $1.99 for 22 oz. If I use table salt, does it give the same effect? I mean, does table salt give you a bit more of that white-chalky look than sea salt? Seems to me when I used table salt they looked a bit more saltier, but this is only my 5th batch of salt soap. It's hard to describe. Do you guys think there really any differences? I'd prefer to spend less $$,  thanks!


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 16, 2011)

Gorgeous chunky bars, that's my next thing, salt bars, but only want to make a lb of it (for me) but can't find a lb mould in the UK.

Great pics, love the colours, am jealous


----------



## saltydog (Nov 16, 2011)

Bergamia2504 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous chunky bars, that's my next thing, salt bars, but only want to make a lb of it (for me) but can't find a lb mould in the UK.
> 
> Great pics, love the colours, am jealous



I used to use quart milk containers with one side cut off. They hold a pound perfectly, and you don't have to line them!


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 16, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> Bergamia2504 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I use long life milk in cartons, I never thought, thanks for the tip, that's amazing lol x


----------



## judymoody (Nov 16, 2011)

Those are gorgeous salt bars!  I have to make some for DH soon and you've inspired me.

Unfortunately, I can't answer your question.  I've only used table salt.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 16, 2011)

Those look great! You did a terrific job with the swirling.

You can use either table salt or sea salt since they're both sodium chloride. I think sea salt is used because it has more of a lable appeal. I've used table salt and the bars turned out fine. However, it was so long ago that I don't remember if it made a difference in the appearance or texture of the soap. This is just a suggestion but you might want to buy the uniodized salt because some people have a sensitivity to iodine. I know it's rare and soap is a rinse off product but you never know.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't like table salt as well as I do fine or coarse sea salt. The feel of it is different somehow. Sea salt is better.

Maybe it's my imagination but I don't think so.


----------



## saltydog (Nov 16, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Those look great! You did a terrific job with the swirling.
> 
> You can use either table salt or sea salt since they're both sodium chloride. I think sea salt is used because it has more of a lable appeal. I've used table salt and the bars turned out fine. However, it was so long ago that I don't remember if it made a difference in the appearance or texture of the soap. This is just a suggestion but you might want to buy the uniodized salt because some people have a sensitivity to iodine. I know it's rare and soap is a rinse off product but you never know.



Thank you, Judy! Big fat bars, but I'm not prejudice 

Hazel, thank you, I am very swirl-challenged so I just did an ITP, seems the easiest for me right now. Thanks the info, think I'll try the table salt next time.
I couldn't get the sea salt without iodine, and I would prefer it that way for sure because you're right, you never know...


----------



## saltydog (Nov 16, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> I don't like table salt as well as I do fine or coarse sea salt. The feel of it is different somehow. Sea salt is better.
> 
> Maybe it's my imagination but I don't think so.



Ok, so maybe I'm not crazy then! In my limited experience, I found with sea salt is that it comes out smooth and shiny, almost marble-like. (Anyway, Thats what it reminded me of this morning when I unmolded).
I made two table salt batches that were duller and more chalky in appearance. At least that was my perception at the time, but I will have to focus on the difference with my next batch for sure.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 16, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> I couldn't get the sea salt without iodine,



I've seen Morton's uniodized salt in the grocery store. It was near the regular salt.

I know what you mean about being swirl challenged. I do mainly ITP swirls unless the batch has gotten really thick. Then I use a spatula and scoop the soap out while alternating between the colors. After that, I skewer the loaf to death. Bawahahaha!  :twisted:


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 16, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## Relle (Nov 17, 2011)

Pretty, on the to do list.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 17, 2011)

Your salt bars look amazing and I think your swirl looks fantastic!  I find swirling in salt bars is more challenging and only do a single colour swirl for that reason.

I've used both table salt and finely ground sea salt and so far prefer table salt.  I'm not sure why, but my skin (face) felt better plus I still prefer the look.  My kitchen salt bars have more of a matt look and I like that look.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2011)

Wanted to add that I think your swirl looks great! and that you have inspired me to make some salt bars, I think I will do that today!


----------



## skyfarms (Nov 17, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about being swirl challenged. I do mainly ITP swirls unless the batch has gotten really thick. Then I use a spatula and scoop the soap out while alternating between the colors. After that, I skewer the loaf to death. Bawahahaha!  :twisted:



LOL  love it!  

Your salt soaps are gorgeous saltydog!  You don't seem swirl-challenged at all by the look of them!


----------



## saltydog (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the inspiring comments! I do feel like I am slowly getting better at making cold process. It's alot harder than ya'll make it look, lol. 

And from your answers, I think that yes, there must be a bit of difference between the sea salt and the table salt, looks-wise. I guess its just a matter of preference.


----------



## dcornett (Nov 18, 2011)

Love'em!!


----------



## Elly (Nov 20, 2011)

They are beautiful, thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## saltydog (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2011)

I've only done one batch of salt soap so far, so I don't know, but wouldn't it be really tough to do any elaborate swirling with a salt batch? It's thick and sets up sooo fast, I would think an ITPS would be the best way to go...this is probably the prettiest batch I've ever seen, by the way!! Very inspiring


----------



## saltydog (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, I think you're right, Mouse. 
I can barely swirl in the best of circumstances! ITP swirl is the way to go with salt soap. And thank you for the compliment, I needed that today  :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 14, 2011)

Those looks and sounds delish    I have been very spoiled and recieved some salt bars from a few lovleeeee soapers and I am really enjoying them


----------

